# Touareg - Lifetime Transmission Fluid?



## SlotCAR (Nov 28, 2003)

An interesting post, worth a debate as to whether the transmission fluid is 'truely' a lifetime one in the Touareg ...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1064342


----------



## touareg04v8 (Dec 20, 2003)

*Re: Touareg - Lifetime Transmission Fluid? (SlotCAR)*

IMHO I think it should be changed at 25K and I plan to do it if it is possible to obtain the parts. My experience with auto transmissions is that clean fluid can mean the difference between life and death. When Audi came out with free maintenance suddenly oil change intervals increased etc etc. No change in mechanicals just Volkswagen trying to save a few $$$$ Unless VW is going to sell replacement transmissions for less than $500 I am changing mine if at all possible.


----------

